# Tikhon Nikolayevich Khrennikov (1913 - 2007)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The "General Secretary of the Union of Soviet Composers" from 1948 (during the anti-formalism campaign) until the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991. Perhaps it was not possible to be more on the Stalinist 'wrong side' than Khrennikov was.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikhon_Khrennikov


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Really don't like his symphonies! I think that they are on the lower end of such Soviet cycles. Nevertheless, Khrennikov deserves a thread, so thank you.


----------

